# RR: 65. Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"



## Trout

*1.	Zinman (cond.), Upshaw, London Sinfonietta	(1991)










2.	Wit (cond.), Kilanowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1994)










3.	Kamirski (cond.), Woytowicz, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1982)










4.	Kord (cond.), Kozłowska, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra	(1992)










5.	Górecki (cond.), Kilanowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(2003)










6.	Swoboda (cond.), Kilanowicz, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra	(1993)










7.	Katlewicz (cond.), Woytowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1987)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Zinman (cond.), Upshaw, London Sinfonietta	(1991)
2.	Wit (cond.), Kilanowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1994)
3.	Kamirski (cond.), Woytowicz, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1982)
4.	Kord (cond.), Kozłowska, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra	(1992)
5.	Górecki (cond.), Kilanowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(2003)
6.	Swoboda (cond.), Kilanowicz, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra	(1993)
7.	Katlewicz (cond.), Woytowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

